# Things for sale



## ScottMasonavfc1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Can any 1 help me I want to look at the things for sale but it won't let me


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I believe you need to have a larger post count before you can access this section, I may be corrected shortly ;-)


----------



## SeedyAre (Aug 23, 2011)

Or you have to pay to become a TTOC member, this is a reduced fraud risk incase users want to sell and defraud people. The TTOC would have some payment details on file to assist the police in their enquiries. 
Minimum cost is £15 I think for basic membership


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scott, Welcome to the TTF.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post on the TTF community to increase your post or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...
Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------

